# Forum Aesthetics



## Vince (May 28, 2007)

They're getting better every day, Chris.  

I really like the bluish-green-to-black fade strips you put on.


----------



## Stitch (May 28, 2007)

Beat you to it. He likes me more now.


----------



## Shawn (May 28, 2007)

Nicely done, Chris, I think it looks killer too. 

Keep up the great work!


----------



## TomAwesome (May 28, 2007)




----------



## D-EJ915 (May 28, 2007)

Yes, the fire thing is sweet


----------



## playstopause (May 28, 2007)

desertdweller said:


> I really like the bluish-green-to-black fade strips you put on.


----------



## technomancer (May 28, 2007)




----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 28, 2007)

Gotta agree. It's looking quite swell, 'yall.


----------



## Blexican (May 29, 2007)

Yes, the site is lookin' rather spiffy. I kinda miss the Recent Forum Activity section that used to be underneath the pictures on the right of the homepage, though.  Was there a specific reason to get rid of that, Adminishredder?

BTW, Happy Birthday, Vince. Already gave you some rep.


----------



## Alpo (May 29, 2007)

It sure is pretty.


----------



## Naren (May 29, 2007)

It is looking pretty nice, I must say.



TheBlexican3 said:


> I kinda miss the Recent Forum Activity section that used to be underneath the pictures on the right of the homepage, though.  Was there a specific reason to get rid of that, Adminishredder?



I miss it a lot.


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2007)

That was removed to lessen server load, since it's ~10 queries per hit, and the front page gets 20+ million hits a month.


----------



## Shawn (May 29, 2007)

My only thing is, why is the member introduction way at the bottom now? No biggie I guess but if it were me, the stuff that was on top ( http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/site-news-information/ )would be left on top.


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2007)

My only thing is, justifying every decision I make is something that I'm not going to do anymore.  

Turn your monitor upside down if you don't like it.


----------



## Stitch (May 29, 2007)

Shawn said:


> My only thing is, why is the member introduction way at the bottom now? No biggie I guess but if it were me, the stuff that was on top ( http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/site-news-information/ )would be left on top.



+1, I liked looking at the site news first for any updates as to why the server was down the previous night, and checking the fresh meat was easier.

No appeal?


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2007)

No.


----------



## Stitch (May 29, 2007)

Haha, ouch!


----------



## Naren (May 30, 2007)

Chris said:


> My only thing is, justifying every decision I make is something that I'm not going to do anymore.
> 
> Turn your monitor upside down if you don't like it.



 Sweet.

I personally don't question your decisions or need the answers for every change. I actually prefer having the Site Updates and New Member Introductions at the bottom of the page. Earlier I was just commenting that I really liked the "New Posts" thing, but your explanation makes perfect sense as to why not having it is a good idea.


----------



## noodles (May 31, 2007)

Chris said:


> Turn your monitor upside down if you don't like it.



I found it far more effective to simply bolt myself to the ceiling.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 31, 2007)




----------



## playstopause (May 31, 2007)

noodles said:


> I found it far more effective to simply bolt myself to the ceiling.



... Or dancing on it, like that Ritchie guy once said.


----------

